# Tote Taube



## schneemaus (15. Juli 2010)

Heidiho,

ich bin momentan für ne Woche bei meiner Mutter und als wir vorhin heimkamen, haben wir uns über die vielen Fliegen und den Gestank nach totem Tier gewundert. Erstmal Panik geschoben, weil wir auch grad ne Katze zur Pflege hier haben. Die war's aber nicht XD Auf jeden Fall wohnt meine Mutter im zweiten Stock in der "Fußgängerzone" einer Kleinstadt, nebendran halt Geschäfte. Jetzt hab ich vorhin aus dem Wohnzimmerfenster geschaut, links auf dem Dach von dem Haus hier liegt ne tote Taube in der Regenrinne. Stinkt bestialisch und lockt natürlich die Fliegen an wie Sau - Bei der Hitze sowieso.
Allerdings komm ich da höchstens mit nem Stock dran - und ich werf das blöde Vieh sicherlich nicht runter auf die Straße oO Auf's Dach klettern und in ne Tüte packen werd ich das Ding auch nich, weil 1. zu eklig, 2. Höhenangst und 3. kommt man kaum auf dieses Dach rauf.
Jetzt die Frage: Weiß wer, an wen ich mich da wenden kann? Ist da evtl. das Ordnungsamt für zuständig? In dem Haus hier wohnen im 1. Stock auch noch Leute, im Erdgeschoss ist ein Geschäft. Allerdings ist die Nachbarin von morgens bis abends auf Arbeit, meine Mutter und ich morgens nicht da und im Geschäft weiß das sicherlich auch keiner, was da zu machen ist - außerdem werden die davon ja auch nicht gestört und das geht ihnen sicherlich sonstwo vorbei. Das Problem ist, dass die Vermieterin nur morgens zu erreichen ist und somit auch der Hausmeister unerreichbar bleibt, da weder wir noch unsere Nachbarin vormittags hier sind.
Weiß da wer ne Lösung?

Danke schonma...

PS: Das stinkt so abartig hier, glaubt's -.-"


----------



## Potpotom (15. Juli 2010)

Klingt vielleicht komisch, aber ich würde es mal mit der Feuerwehr, natürlich nicht über den Notruf, versuchen. 

EDIT: Zur Erklärung, wir hatten mal ne tote Katze auf dem Dach - die haben sie mit einem Leiterwagen runtergeholt.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juli 2010)

hau das ding nachts mitm stock vom dach auf die straße :O

oder ruf die feuerwehr wie potpotom schon schrieb


----------



## schneemaus (15. Juli 2010)

Wo hast du denn da angerufen? Also... Den Notruf wähl ich nämlich mit Sicherheit nicht XD Und hier in der Kleinstadt gibt's nur ne freiwillige Feuerwehr, ich bezweifle, dass da immer jemand zu erreichen ist oO


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Juli 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Klingt vielleicht komisch, aber ich würde es mal mit der Feuerwehr, natürlich nicht über den Notruf, versuchen.
> 
> EDIT: Zur Erklärung, wir hatten mal ne tote Katze auf dem Dach - die haben sie mit einem Leiterwagen runtergeholt.



Die Feuerwehr hat uns mal ne Katze vom Baum gerettet und sie dann überfahren.

Aber ruf' doch einfach mal an und frag' nach. Muss ja nicht über die 112 passieren.


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Juli 2010)

Dann darfste aber bestimmt den Einsatz bezahlen ... ist ja keine Tiernotrettung oO...
Ich vermute ihr müsst bestimmt auf den Hausmeister warten und solang das Fenster geschlossen halten -sorry.

Aber ihr könnt euch natürlich zuvor bei der Feuerwehr erkundigen. Vielleicht ist es ja doch umsonst, wegen Seuchenschutz oder so^^


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2010)

Schmeiss das Teil auf die Strasse, packs danach in nen Sack und schmeiss es dann in den Abfall. Sehe das Problem nicht ganz. Als Ärztin wird man sich doch wohl vor nem Kadaver nicht fürchten. 

Edit: Wenn Ihr in nem Haus mit Abwart wohnt, würde ich einfach den Abwart anrufen. Wenns keinen Abwart gibt, müsst Ihr Euch selbst drum kümmern.


----------



## Potpotom (15. Juli 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Dann darfste aber bestimmt den Einsatz bezahlen ... ist ja keine Tiernotrettung oO...
> 
> Aber ihr könnt euch natürlich zuvor bei der Feuerwehr erkundigen. Vielleicht ist es ja doch umsonst, wegen Seuchenschutz oder so^^


Also wir mussten das nicht bezahlen... 

Ich bin mir sicher, bei einem Vieh auf der Strasse rücken die nicht aus - aber aufm Dach wo man normalerweise nicht rankommt werden sie wohl kaum den städtischen Reinigungsdienst rufen.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juli 2010)

äh fachärztin für Cerebrale Diarrhoe heißt fachärztin für gesitigen dünnschiss Oo

somit eher n komikerin und keine ärztin^^ 

außer duw eißt jetzt wieder mehr als ich und schneemaus is echt ärztin was ich nicht glaube weil sie erst 20 ist


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2010)

ruf mal beim ordnungsamt an udn frag dort nach.die sind meiner Meinung nach dafür zuständig...Feuerwehr udn andere Notrufe nur wenn das Tier noch leben würde und gerettet werden muss.für tote Tiere auf Gehwegen Strassen und wahrscheinlich wohl auch Dach ist das Ordnungsamt dran...


----------



## schneemaus (15. Juli 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Schmeiss das Teil auf die Strasse, packs danach in nen Sack und schmeiss es dann in den Abfall. Sehe das Problem nicht ganz. Als Ärztin wird man sich doch wohl vor nem Kadaver nicht fürchten.



1. bin ich keine Ärztin, sondern nur im Rettungsdienst.
2. hab ich kein Problem mit verletzten Menschen, Reanimationen oder eben toten Menschen. Aber dieses Vieh ist eben kein Mensch. Und um ehrlich zu sein, möchte ich kein totes Ding ohne Handschuhe und Desinfektionsmittel anfassen, bei dem ich nicht weiß, welche Infektionen es haben könnte oO


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> 1. bin ich keine Ärztin, sondern nur im Rettungsdienst.
> 2. hab ich kein Problem mit verletzten Menschen, Reanimationen oder eben toten Menschen. Aber dieses Vieh ist eben kein Mensch. Und um ehrlich zu sein, möchte ich kein totes Ding ohne Handschuhe und Desinfektionsmittel anfassen, bei dem ich nicht weiß, welche Infektionen es haben könnte oO




also zum Ordnungsamt gehört auch das Veterinäramt.die kann u.U. eine Tierkörperbeseitigungszentrale haben.di egilt zwar hauptsächlich für Nutztiere aber vlt auch in diesem Fall für die tote Taube...
wenn du kein Ordnungsamt in der Nähe hast,dann ruf die Polizei über Amt an udn frag da nach...


----------



## schneemaus (15. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also zum Ordnungsamt gehört auch das Veterinäramt.die kann u.U. eine Tierkörperbeseitigungszentrale haben.di egilt zwar hauptsächlich für Nutztiere aber vlt auch in diesem Fall für die tote Taube...
> wenn du kein Ordnungsamt in der Nähe hast,dann ruf die Polizei über Amt an udn frag da nach...



Aaaaalso. Ich hab jetzt grad auf der Kreisverwaltung angerufen, die mich zum Veterinäramt weitergeleitet haben. O-Ton "Ich hab keine Ahnung, was Sie da machen können, versuchen Sie's doch mal beim Ordnungsamt, ist das Einzige, was mir einfällt." Alla hopp, ruf ich da mal an -.-"

Edit: Also weder Ordnungsamt noch Verbandsgemeinde noch Kreisverwaltung noch Stadtverwaltung noch "Verkehrsüberwachungsamt" (an welches ich von der Stadtverwaltung verbunden wurde) fühlen sich davor zuständig. Großes Kino -.-"


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> äh fachärztin für Cerebrale Diarrhoe heißt fachärztin für gesitigen dünnschiss Oo
> 
> somit eher n komikerin und keine ärztin^^
> 
> außer duw eißt jetzt wieder mehr als ich und schneemaus is echt ärztin was ich nicht glaube weil sie erst 20 ist


Ich wusste, dass sie irgendwas macht, das mit Medizin und Menschen zu tun hat. Nun ists halt Rettungsdienst, aber da hat man halt auch mit Kadavern zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





schneemaus schrieb:


> 1. bin ich keine Ärztin, sondern nur im Rettungsdienst.
> 2. hab ich kein Problem mit verletzten Menschen, Reanimationen oder eben toten Menschen. Aber dieses Vieh ist eben kein Mensch. Und um ehrlich zu sein, möchte ich kein totes Ding ohne Handschuhe und Desinfektionsmittel anfassen, bei dem ich nicht weiß, welche Infektionen es haben könnte oO


Lustig, ein Totes Vieh kratzt mich persönlich nicht die Bohne, mit toten Menschen hab ich da eher Probleme. Aber das ist wohl bei jedem anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut, also Du wirfst das Teil mit dem Stock auf die Strasse und nimmst nachher den selben Stock, um das Teil in ne Tüte zu schmeissen, die Du wiederum in den Abfalleimer wirfst.
Du könntest auch nen Kaminfeger anrufen, vielleicht machen die sowas ja auch.


----------



## Potpotom (15. Juli 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du könntest auch nen Kaminfeger anrufen, vielleicht machen die sowas ja auch.


Oder den nächsten Chinamann... zumindest hättest du neben dem Gestank noch etwas Telefonspass. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Juli 2010)

Was denn jetzt aus der Taube geworden?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (16. Juli 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Was denn jetzt aus der Taube geworden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und wenn sie nicht gestorben ist, öhm... halt nee, sie ist auf jeden Fall immernoch tot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damokles (16. Juli 2010)

Bevor ich eine Antwort wage, stelle ich erstmal noch ein paar Hintergrundfragen.
Denn eine fundierte Antwort, hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab:

1. War es Mord oder Suizid oder ein natürlicher Tod?
2. Bist Du Dir sicher, das die Tote taub ist?
3. Gestank ist eine subjektive Empfindung. Wie erleben das Deine Nachbarn?
4. Wenn Deine Nachbarin (Zitat: "von morgens bis abends auf Arbeit") ist, ist ihre Lieblingszahl dann lila?
5. Ist das Geschäft im Erdgeschoss ein Einzelhandel, Grosshandel oder Drogenhandel?
6. Handelt es sich um eine europäische oder eine afrikanische Taube?


----------



## Deanne (16. Juli 2010)

Als ich noch zur Schule ging, gab es dort mal das gleiche Problem: eine Taube war gegen eine Scheibe geflogen und dann in der Regenrinne verendet. 
War nicht nur an sich schon eine fiese Sache, es klebten zudem auch noch Überreste an der Fensterscheibe. Ein schöner Anblick, wenn man im entsprechenden Klassenraum Unterricht hatte. Damals weigerte sich der Hausmeister, das Tier zu entfernen, weil er sich vermutlich geekelt hat. Sah ja auch nicht sehr schön aus. 

Soweit ich weiß, kam dann ein Spezialist für Hygienetechnik raus und hat die Sauerei behoben. Die jeweilige Firma wird man sicherlich in den Gelben Seiten finden. Kostet zwar, aber wenn man das Tier nicht selbst entsorgen will, ist das die einzige Alternative.


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Juli 2010)

"Hygienetechnik" ...so umschreiben auch viele Bordelle ihren Leistungskatalog...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ansonsten denk ich auch, das  Gebäudereiniger der richtige Ansprechpartner ist. Und bei einer Mietwohnung bezahlt das wahrscheinlich auch der Vermieter.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Juli 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Bevor ich eine Antwort wage, stelle ich erstmal noch ein paar Hintergrundfragen.
> Denn eine fundierte Antwort, hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab:
> 
> 1. War es Mord oder Suizid oder ein natürlicher Tod?
> ...



also ich finde, dass auch eine tote Taube ein Recht auf Privatsphäre und vor allem Datenschutz hat.
Schluß mit der Fragerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ellesmere schrieb:


> "Hygienetechnik" ...so umschreiben auch viele Bordelle ihren Leistungskatalog...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aha, und das weisst du woher....?


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Juli 2010)

Ich bin ein wißbegieriger Mensch und lese viel ^^
Der Begriff "Hygienetechnikerin" kam auch einmal in einem Stephen King Roman vor. Der Titel ist mir leider entfallen. Es handelte sich aber um eine Endzeitstory.


----------



## Damokles (16. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> also ich finde, dass auch eine tote Taube ein Recht auf Privatsphäre und vor allem Datenschutz hat.
> Schluß mit der Fragerei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Durch ihr Ableben, hat die Taube das Recht auf Datenschutz verwirkt. Es sei denn, es finden sich Angehörige, die das unterbinden möchten!
Und da durch diesen Thread, nun einen Art "offentliches Interesse" besteht, müssen wir diesen Fragen dringend nachgehen.
Nicht auszudenken, wenn der Gestank den Flugbetrieb von ganz Europa lahm legt. Und hinterher, will wieder keiner diese unangenehmen Fragen beantworten.
Aber alle schreien nach Entschädigungen und Aufklärung.


----------



## schneemaus (16. Juli 2010)

Also, mein Vater kam hier gestern Abend noch vorbei und hat die Taube auf dem Dach von meiner Mutter entfernt. Der kam mim Stock dran. AAAAABER... Auf dem Nachbardach ist auch eine >_<

Aber um ehrlich zu sein... Im Wohnzimmer, wo ich gepennt hab, riecht man die nich, nur im Schlafzimmer von meiner Mutter, und außerdem fahr ich heute wieder heim XD


----------



## Kehrin (16. Juli 2010)

Hat deine Mutter ein automatisiertes Flugabwehrkanone auf dem Dach oder warum sterben die armen Tauben bei euch so oft ?


----------



## TheGui (16. Juli 2010)

nen toter Spatz in der Hand is besser!...

..ne warte mal WTF? Oo


----------



## Damokles (16. Juli 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also, mein Vater kam hier gestern Abend noch vorbei und hat die Taube auf dem Dach von meiner Mutter entfernt. Der kam mim Stock dran. AAAAABER... Auf dem Nachbardach ist auch eine >_<
> 
> Aber um ehrlich zu sein... Im Wohnzimmer, wo ich gepennt hab, riecht man die nich, nur im Schlafzimmer von meiner Mutter, und außerdem fahr ich heute wieder heim XD



Och menno. Hättet ihr das Tier nicht auf dem Dach liegen lassen können?
Schon allein deshalb, um diesen Thread am Leben zu erhalten?
Nu kommt ein böser Mod und macht hier zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In der Zwischenzeit, könnten wir ja Wetten abschließen, welcher Mod hier zumacht. Ich tippe auf

Platz 1: Lillyan
Platz 2: Berseker
Platz 3: Pente

Schließungsgrund: Ein ehemaliger Mod, der unerkannt bleiben möchte, drückt nach einem Weinkrampf den Reportbutton.


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juli 2010)

Warum sollten wir schließen? Es bleiben alle beim Thema und Mods so stumpf zu provozieren bringt auch nichts.

Von hier an bleibt beim Thema oder schweigt. Danke.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Juli 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Durch ihr Ableben, hat die Taube das Recht auf Datenschutz verwirkt. Es sei denn, es finden sich Angehörige, die das unterbinden möchten!
> Und da durch diesen Thread, nun einen Art "offentliches Interesse" besteht, müssen wir diesen Fragen dringend nachgehen.
> Nicht auszudenken, wenn der Gestank den Flugbetrieb von ganz Europa lahm legt. Und hinterher, will wieder keiner diese unangenehmen Fragen beantworten.
> Aber alle schreien nach Entschädigungen und Aufklärung.



Wer im öffentlichen Interesse steht, wie beispielsweise Prominente, hat da nur beschränkte Rechte, so auch die Taube hier,
da sie nun durch den Thread Bekanntheit erlangt hat. Ausserdem:

Ein Spatz in der Hand ist besser, als die Taube auf dem Dach.
(die Idee hatte ich schon beim Lesen des Thread-Titels. Nix da mit bei Gui abgucken)


----------



## Damokles (16. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Wer im öffentlichen Interesse steht, wie beispielsweise Prominente, hat da nur beschränkte Rechte, so auch die Taube hier,
> da sie nun durch den Thread Bekanntheit erlangt hat. Ausserdem:
> 
> Ein Spatz in der Hand ist besser, als die Taube auf dem Dach.
> (die Idee hatte ich schon beim Lesen des Thread-Titels. Nix da mit bei Gui abgucken)



Da hast Du Recht! Wir sollten unserer neuen Sommerlochprominententaube einen Namen geben.
Ich bin für Deafpigeon.

Ausserdem:
Lieber ne stumme im Bett, als ne taube auf dem Dach!


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also, mein Vater kam hier gestern Abend noch vorbei und hat die Taube auf dem Dach von meiner Mutter entfernt. Der kam mim Stock dran. AAAAABER... Auf dem Nachbardach ist auch eine >_<




da liegt auch eine?also zwei tote Tauben auf benachbarte Dächer ist schon merkwürdig.ich vermute dass bei euch entweder ein taubenhasser lebt,der gift ausgelegt hat,oder ihr habt eine ganz spezielle Fabrik in eurer Nähe,so wie Air Products oder so...ich erinner nur an die Bergleute die immer ein vogel mit unter tage nahmen um zu prüfen ob die Luft noch in ordnung ist.wenn der Vogel auf dem boden lag taten die bergleute gut daran schnell nach oben zurückzukehren...laufen bei euch in der Nähe so merkwürdige Leute in Ganzkörperkondome gekleidet rum?*auch nochmal rüberschiel zum ultimativen Zombieapokalypsenthread*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Juli 2010)

Ich darf zitieren?

"Zu Weihnachten bekam ich endlich das lang ersehnte Luftgewehr, und mein Leben und das der Tauben ergab endlich einen Sinn!"

Eventuell schaue ich nach dem Lied, wenn es euch interessiert.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> "Zu Weihnachten bekam ich endlich das lang ersehnte Luftgewehr, und mein Leben und das der Tauben ergab endlich einen Sinn!"




hehe,oder so...


----------



## Zangor (17. Juli 2010)

Ruf einfach den Kammerjäger wegen einem Rattenproblem, wenn er da ist sag ihm die Flugratte liegt tot auf dem Dach...


----------



## Potpotom (20. Juli 2010)

In Berlin gibt es ungefâhr 50.000 Tauben (die nebenbei noch 135.000Kg Scheisse pro Jahr produzieren) und man sieht selten eine tot rumliegen. Da frag ich mich... wo sterben die verdammt nochmal? Sterben sie überhaupt? Oder pilgern sie alle zum Ort der Threaderstellerin? Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2010)

HA "der elfenantenfriedhof der tauben" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das neue buch von alfred hitchcock


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juli 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> In Berlin gibt es ungefâhr 50.000 Tauben (die nebenbei noch 135.000Kg Scheisse pro Jahr produzieren) und man sieht selten eine tot rumliegen. Da frag ich mich... wo sterben die verdammt nochmal? Sterben sie überhaupt? Oder pilgern sie alle zum Ort der Threaderstellerin? Fragen über Fragen.




wusstest du nicht das Tauben Kanibalen sind???wie sollten die sonst 135 000 kg scheisse produzieren?


----------



## Imbads (20. Juli 2010)

Kehrin schrieb:


> Hat deine Mutter ein automatisiertes Flugabwehrkanone auf dem Dach oder warum sterben die armen Tauben bei euch so oft ?


Dafür brauchst du nur Nachbars-Kinder die Taubenschißen mit ihrer Schleuder spielen. :-)!

Unser Nachbar hatte deswegen schon 13 tote Tauben auf seinem Dach!.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

Imbads schrieb:


> Dafür brauchst du nur Nachbars-Kinder die Taubenschißen mit ihrer Schleuder spielen. :-)!
> 
> Unser Nachbar hatte deswegen schon 13 tote Tauben auf seinem Dach!.



Dann kann er ja bald seine Armee der Toten Tauben beschwören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (21. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dann kann er ja bald seine Armee der Toten Tauben beschwören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erhebt euch, ihr Tauben, erhebt euch und kämpft erneut für euren Meister....MHAHAHAahahaaaaaaaaa...


Oh mein Gott, wir haben die neue Dk-Fähigeit entdeckt! Kein Wunder ist pvp so unausgeglichen, sie haben Heerscharen von Gameltauben hinter sich!


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Juli 2010)

Besser tote Tauben auf dem Dach, als noch zuckende Tauben auf dem Zuggleis in einem Hauptbahnhof, wo dann alle hinschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (21. Juli 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Besser tote Tauben auf dem Dach, als noch zuckende Tauben auf dem Zuggleis in einem Hauptbahnhof, wo dann alle hinschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da erfüllen die Flugratten dann wenigstens irgendeinen Zweck... wenn es auch kein appetitlicher ist. 

EDIT: Ich muss immer noch an die 135.000Kg Taubenscheisse denken... übel.


----------



## LaVerne (21. Juli 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Da erfüllen die Flugratten dann wenigstens irgendeinen Zweck... wenn es auch kein appetitlicher ist.



Diese "Flugratten" sind genauso 'gefährlich' für den Menschen wie andere Wildvögel - nix mit "Ratten".

Zudem sind Tauben eigentlich keine Wildtiere, sondern Haustiere. Daß wir so viele Viecher in den Städten haben, liegt an unverantwortlichen Brieftaubenzüchtern. 90 % der für den reinen "Brieftaubensport" gezüchteten Tauben sind mit den weiten Strecken, die ihnen zugemutet werden, überfordert und schließen sich - wenn sie denn Glück haben und nicht verhungern oder sonstwie draufgehen - zumeist den großen Stadtschwärmen an, die ebenfalls Nachkommen verirrter "Brieftauben" sind. Kein Züchter möchte einen "Versager" zurückhaben; kaum jemand kümmert sich um die Tiere.

Die Züchter nutzen bei Tauben ihren Familiensinn aus: Hat eine Taube erst einmal Nachwuchs, wird sie versuchen, auch die weiteste Strecke zurückzulegen, um ihre Jungen weiterzuversorgen. 

Tauben brüten das ganze Jahr über, weswegen sie sich derart schnell vermehren - dafür haben die Züchter gesorgt, um möglichst schnell ihre Bestände auffüllen zu können. Die Mär von der "fetten Stadttaube" ist übrigens tatsächliche eine: die meisten Tiere sind trotz ihres "voluminösen" Aussehens am Rande der Unterernährung. Viele Tiere haben verkrüppelte Füße, weil sie sich in Platik- und sonstigem Fadenmüll verfangen und unter großen Schmerzen die Zehen; manchmal der ganze Fuß abfallen.

Solange man nicht auf irgendeine Weise den Kot der Viecher isst, wird man keine Probleme mit Krankheiten bekommen. Die Tauben-Parasiten gehen nur dann auf den Menschen über, wenn man ihren Wirt vertreibt, weswegen man "enttaubte" Dachböden oder sonstige Orte eine ganze Zeit lang meiden sollte. 

Das Problem der Tauben ist halt, daß sie groß und grau sind und ihr Gesang nicht als "schön" angesehen wird. Gerade die Stadttauben sind ganz arme Tiere, die sich ihr Schicksal obendrein nicht ausgesucht haben. Mittlerweile gehen manche Städte dazu über, zentrale Taubenschläge einzurichten, in denen sich auch die Population kontrollieren läßt. Wo diese Schläge eingeführt sind, ergeben sich erheblich weniger Tauben im Stadtbild sowie besser ernährte und wahrscheinlich glücklichere Tiere.

Wäre hier von Hunden oder Katzen oder anderen possierlichen, niedlichen Tieren (oder auch als hübscher eingestuften Vögeln) die Rede, gäbe es wahrscheinlich mehr Mitleidbezeugungen mit diesen angeblichen "Ratten". Ich hatte das Pech, mit 6 "Waisenküken" konfrontiert zu werden - seitdem sehe ich diese unermüdlich für sich und den Nachwuchs rackernden Arbeitstiere mit etwas anderen Augen.

Edit: "LaVerne's Killer-Doves":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (21. Juli 2010)

woran isn die eigentlich gestorben? normal sind die Vögel ja richtig Zäh!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (21. Juli 2010)

Keine Ahnung, woran die gestorben ist.


Laverne: Wäre auf dem Dach von meiner Mutter ein toter Hund, eine tote Katze, eine tote Ratte, ein totes Kaninchen, eine tote Schlange, ein totes Walross, ein totes Opossum oder ein toter Elefant gewesen, hätte ich das auch widerlich gefunden. Es geht mir nicht um die Taube als Taube, sondern um das tote Tier. Auch einen toten Mensch auf dem Dach hätte ich ekelhaft gefunden, obwohl ich im Rettungsdienst arbeite. Da hätte ich wohl allerdings die Polizei gerufen oO


----------



## Davatar (22. Juli 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, woran die gestorben ist.
> 
> 
> Laverne: Wäre auf dem Dach von meiner Mutter ein toter Hund, eine tote Katze, eine tote Ratte, ein totes Kaninchen, eine tote Schlange, ein totes Walross, ein totes Opossum oder ein toter Elefant gewesen, hätte ich das auch widerlich gefunden. Es geht mir nicht um die Taube als Taube, sondern um das tote Tier. Auch einen toten Mensch auf dem Dach hätte ich ekelhaft gefunden, obwohl ich im Rettungsdienst arbeite. Da hätte ich wohl allerdings die Polizei gerufen oO


*Stellt sich grad ein Dach vor, auf dem ein toter Hund, eine tote Katze, eine tote Ratte, ein totes Kaninchen, eine tote Schlange, ein totes Walross, ein totes Opossum, in toter Elefant und ein toter Mensch liegen und ne Schneemaus, die das alles entdeckt, grade als sie aus dem Fenster guckt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Erhebt euch, ihr Tauben, erhebt euch und kämpft erneut für euren Meister....MHAHAHAahahaaaaaaaaa...
> 
> 
> Oh mein Gott, wir haben die neue Dk-Fähigeit entdeckt! Kein Wunder ist pvp so unausgeglichen, sie haben Heerscharen von Gameltauben hinter sich!



Dient dem Tauebnkönig mit seiner Klinge... Taubgram! Nun geht Todestauben und löschet die Taubenden aus!


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juli 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> *Stellt sich grad ein Dach vor, auf dem ein toter Hund, eine tote Katze, eine tote Ratte, ein totes Kaninchen, eine tote Schlange, ein totes Walross, ein totes Opossum, in toter Elefant und ein toter Mensch liegen und ne Schneemaus, die das alles entdeckt, grade als sie aus dem Fenster guckt*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das sieht dann so aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (22. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das sieht dann so aus



GENAU SO würde ich dann gucken, ja! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damokles (22. Juli 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> ...seitdem sehe ich diese unermüdlich für sich und den Nachwuchs rackernden Arbeitstiere mit etwas anderen Augen...



ich wusste es doch schon immer...
laverne ist gut zu vögeln! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (22. Juli 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> ich wusste es doch schon immer...
> laverne ist gut zu vögeln!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lulz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

